# هندسة وسلامة الطرق



## م_زين (10 مايو 2008)

هذا موضوع جديد بالمنتدي وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بشرح وتحميل بعض من مواضيع او كيفية التعرف على تأمين وسلامة الطرق من خلال المنتدي .
وسوف أحمل بأذن الله اول كتاب يشرح كيفية تأمين الحركة المرورية بالنسبة لمصر ويشرفى المشارك بهذا الكتاب رغم انها مشاركة صغيرة.
وسوف ارسل ايضا بعض النماذج الى تم تنفيذها والحلول التى تم العمل بها فى بعض الاماكن بمصر
وهذا محتويات كتاب وسائل التحكم المروري داخل مصر وسوف احمل الباقى على 4shared

الفصل الأول – أحكام عامة​
CHAPTER 1 : GENERAL PROVISIONS​
1-1 عام

1-1 GENERAL​
1-1-1 متطلبات وأغراض وسائل التحكم المرورى
1-1-2 توحيد التطبيق


1-1-3 التصريح بتركيب العلامات​1-1-4 الاستخدام المفرط لوسائل التحكم المروري
1-1-5 لوحات الدعاية والإعلان
1-2 التصنيف

1-2 CLASSIFICATION​
1-2-1 تصنيف الطرق
1-2-2 تصنيف وسائل التحكم المرورى
الفصل الثانى – علامات المرور – عام

CHAPTER 2 : TRAFFIC SIGNS - GENERAL​
2-1 توحيد خصائص العلامات – المرورية

2-1 UNIFORMITY OF ATTRIBUTES​
2-1-1 الآشكال المميزة للعلامات
2-1-2 أبعاد (أحجام) العلامات
2-1-3 الألوان المميزة للعلامات
2-1-4 كتابات العلامات
2-1-5 الانعكاس الرجعى والاضاءة
2-2 تركيب علامات المرور

2-2 TRAFFIC SIGN PLACEMENT​
2-2-1 الوضع الجانبى لعلامات المرور
2-2-2 الوضع الرأسى للعلامات
2-2-3 الوضع الطولى للعلامات
2-2-4 تركيب علامات المرور العلوية
2-2-5 زاوية التوجيه
الفصل الثالث – العلامات التنظيمية

CHAPTER 3 : REGULATORY SIGNS​
3-1 عام

3-1 GENERAL​

3-1-1 وظيفة وأهداف العلامات التنظيمية​3-1-2 التصنيف الفرعى للعلامات التنظيمية
 علامات الضبط (التحكم)

3-2 CONTROL SIGNS​

3-2-1 علامة قف 301​3-2-2 علامة أفسح الطريق 302
3-2-3 علامة أفسح الطريق للمشاة 303
3-2-4 علامة ممنوع الدخول 304
3-2-5 علامات اتجاه واحد 305و306و307
3-3 العلامات الالزامية

3-3 MANADATORY SIGNS​
3-3-1 علامة الى الامام فقط 321
3-3-2 علامات انعطف الى اليمين (أو اليسار) فقط 322 (أو 323)
3-3-3 علامات انعطف إلى اليمين (أو اليسار) فقط أمامك 324 (أو 325)
3-3-4 علامة مر (سر) على أى من الجانبين 326
3-3-5 علامات التزم اليمين (أو اليسار) 327 (أو 328)
3-3-6 علامة دوار (ميدان) 329
3-3-7 علامة الدوران U-TURN 330
3-4 علامات الحظر

3-4 PROHIBITORY SIGNS​
3-4-1 علامات الحد الأقصى للسرعة
3-4-1-1 علامات الحد الأقصى 339 إلي 344
3-4-1-2 علامة حدود السرعة المزدوجة وعلامة 345 السرعة القصوى المزدوجة
3-4-2 علامات ممنوع الانعطاف إلى اليسار (أو اليمين) 346 (أو 347)
3-4-3 علامة ممنوع الدوران للخلف 348
3-4-4 علامة ممنوع التجاوز (التخطى) 349
3-4-5 علامة ممنوع مرور البضائع القابلة للاشتعال 350
3-4-6 علامة ممنوع مرور مركبات البضائع 351
3-4-7 علامة ممنوع مرور مرور المشاة 352
3-4-8 علامة ممنوع مرور راكبى الدراجات 353
3-4-9 علامة ممنوع استخدام آلة التنبية 354
3-4-10 علامة الحد الأقصى للارتفاع 355
3-4-11 اللوحة التحديدية 365
3-5 علامات ضبط مواقف السيارات

3-5 PARKING CONTROL SIGNS​
3-5-1 علامة ممنوع الوقوف 370و371و372و373
3-5-2 علامات ممنوع انتظار السيارات 377و378و379
3-5-3 علامات الانتظار بنظام أدفع الأجرة وأعرض التذكرة 383 و 384 و385
3-5-4 علامات انتظار المعوقين 386 و387 و388
3-5-5 علامات الأوقات المحددة للانتظار 389و390و391
3-5-6 علامة موقف حافلات (اتوبيس) (باص) فقط 392
3-5-7 علامة موقف سيارات أجرة 393
3-5-8 علامة صعود وركوب السيارات رقم 394
3-6 علامات ضبط الطرق الحرة

3-6 FREEWAY CONTROL SIGNS​
3-6-1 علامة بداية طريق حر 398
3-6-2 علامات نهاية طريق حر 399
الفصل الرابع – العلامات التحذيرية

CHAPTER 4 : WARNING SIGNS​
4-1 عام​
4-1 GENERAL​
4-1-1 وظيفة وأهداف العلامات التحذيرية 
4-1-2 التصنيف الفرعى للعلامات التحذيرية
4-2 العلامات التحذيرية المتقدمة

4-2 ADVANCE WARNING SIGNS​
4-2-1 علامات أمامك تقاطع طرق 401 إلى 406
4-2-2 علامات الطريق مغلق للمرور الطوالى 407 و408و409
4-2-3 علامة اندماج المرور 410 و 411
4-2-4 علامة منحنى أيمن (أو أيسر) 412 (أو 413)
4-2-5 علامات أمامك طريق متعرج 414 و 415
4-2-6 علامة المرور فى اتجاهين 416
4-2-7 علامات نهاية الحارة 417 و 418
4-2-8 علامة أمامك دوران للخلف 419
4-2-9 علامة أمامك دوار (ميدان) 420
4-2-10 علامات الطريق يضيق أمامك 421 إلى 423
4-2-11 علامة أمامك نهاية الطريق المزدوج 424
4-2-12 علامة أقصى ارتفاع 425
4-2-13 علامة أطفال 426
4-2-14 علامة أمامك معبر مشاة 427
4-2-15 علامة قف أمامك 428
4-2-16 علامة أفساح الطريق امامك 429
4-2-17 علامة أمامك اشارات مرور ضوئية 430
4-2-18 علامة رصيف بحرى 431
4-2-19 علامة أمامك كوبرى متحرك 432
4-2-20 علامة أمامك حيوانات 433
4-2-21 علامة طائرات محلقة على ارتفاع منخفض 434
4-2-22 علامة مطبات محدبة السرعة 435
4-2-23 علامة نفق 436
4-2-24 علامة صخور ساقطة 437
4-2-25 علامة سطح زلق 438
4-2-26 علامة تحذير عام 450
4-3 علامات تحديد الخطر

4-3 HAZARD MARKER SIGNS​
4-3-1 لوحات الخطر 451 و 452 و453
4-3-2 علامات الاتجاه التحذيرية المفردة يمين (أو يسار) 454 (أو 455)
4-3-3 علامات الاتجاه التحذيرية المتعددة يمين (او يسار) 456 (أو 457)
4-3-4 علامة الاتجاه التحذيرية لتقاطع على شكل (T) 458
4-4 العلامات التحذيرية ذات الرسوم التوضيحية 

4-4 DIAGRAMMATIC SIGNS​
4-4-1 حركة المرور المتأثرة بعلامات العوائق

4-4-1 TRAFFIC MOVEMENT AFFECTED BY OBSTRUCTION SIGNS​
4-4-1-1 علامات (إلغاء) اسقاط الحارة 465 (من اليمين) و466 (من اليسار)
4-4-1-2 علامات بداية/ نهاية الجزيرة الوسطى 472 و 473
علامات الحارات الاضافية
4-4-2 ADDITIONAL LANE AND LANES MERGE SIGNS
4-4-2-1 علامات حارة اضافية 480 و 481
4-4-2-2 علامات انضمام الحارة 482 او 483
4-4-2-3 علامات اندماج الحارات 490، 492

4-4-2-3 Lanes Merge Signs 490, 492​
4-4-3 ضبط (التحكم) فى استخدتم الحارات بواسطة التنظيم

4-4-3 LANE USE CONTROL BY REGULATION​
4-4-3-1 ضبط (التحكم) لاستخدام الحارات – علامات مركبات البضائع 484 و 485
4-4-3-2 ضبط (التحكم) فى استخدام الحارات – علامة تقييد الاتجاه 486
الفصل الخامس – العلامات التوجيهية

CHAPTER 5 : GUIDE SIGNS​
5-1 مبادىء التوجيهات الارشاديه

5-1 PRINCIPLES OF DIRECTIONAL GUIDANCE​
5-1-1 طريقة توفير الارشادات
5-1-2 تصنيف العلامات التوجيهية
5-1-3 نظام ترقيم المحاور (المسارات)
5-1-3-1 نظام الترقيم الحديث للمحاور الرئيسية لشبكة الطرق بجمهروية مصر العربية
5-1-4 المحاورالرئيسية 
5-1-5 المحاور الرئيسية الرأسيه/ المحاور الرئيسية الأفقية / الطرق الدائرية- المناطق السياحية بمصر
5-1-6 نظام الألوان
5-1-7 المعلومات التى تعرض بالعلامات
5-1-8 الوجهات الغير جديرة بالعرض على العلامات التوجيهية
5-1-9 علامات تتبع المحاور (المسارات)
5-2 المواصفات العامة للعلامات التوجيهية

5-2 GENERAL STANDARDS FOR GUIDE SIGNS​
5-2-1 اللغة وأنماط الأحرف​5-2-2 كمية الكتابات
5-2-3 حجم الأحرف
5-2-4 اطارات العلامات
5-2-5 المسافات الداخلية بالعلامات
5-2-6 الأسهم

5-2-6 ARROWS​
5-2-6-1 سهم علامة الاتجاه – النوع 1 و 2
5-2-6-2 سهم العلامة ذات الأجزاء المتعددة – النوع 3

5-2-6-2 STACK SIGN ARRROW TYPE3​
5-2-6-3 سهم العلامة ذات الأجزاء المتعددة (النوع 4 و 5)
5-2-6-4 سهم العلامة ذات الأجزاء المتعددة – النوع 6
5-2-6-5 السهم المتجه إلى اسفل النوع 7
5-2-6-6 السهم المتجه إلى أعلى النوع 8
5-2-6-7 سهم الخريطة – النوع 9
5-2-7 شعارات أرقام المحاور

5-2-7 AXIS NUMBER EMBLEMS​
5-2-7-1 شعار مسارات الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى
5-2-8 رموز علامات الوجهات التكميلية

5-2-8 SUPPLEMENTAL DESTINATION SIGN SYMBOLS​
5-3 علامات رموز (المسارات) المحاور

5-3 ROUTE MARKERS SIGNS​
5-3-1 استخدام علامات رموز المسارات (المحاور)
5-4 علامات تتبع المسارات (المحاور)

5-4 TRAILBLAZING SIGNS​
5-4-1 استخدام نظام تتبع المسارات (المحاور)
5-4-2 علامة تتبع محور المطار 503
5-4-3 علامة تتبع محور مركز المدينة 504
5-4-4 علامة تتبع محاور الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى 505
5-4-5 علامة تتبع مسار 506
5-4-6 علامة تتبع الوجهات التكميلية 507
5-4-7 علامة تتبع محاور الطرق الحرة 508
5-4-8 علامة تتبع مسارات مواقف السيارات 509
5-5 علامات التقاطعات السطحيه (الأرضية)

5-5 AT-GRADE JUNCTION SIGNS​
5-5-1 انواع علامات التقاطعات السطحية (الأرضية)
5-5-2 العلامة المتقدمة ذات الأجزاء المتراصة أفقيا 511

5-5-2 ADVANCE HORIZONTAL STACK SIGN 511​
5-5-2-1 الوظيفة
5-5-2-2 التطبيق
5-5-2-3 الموقع
5-5-2-4 عرض المعلومات
5-5-3 العلامة المتقدمة ذات الأجزاء المتراصة رأسيا 512

5-5-3 ADVANCE VERTICAL STACK SIGN 512​
5-5-3-1 الوظيفة
5-5-3-2 التطبيق
5-5-3-3 الموقع
5-5-3-4 عرض المعلومات
5-5-4 علامة الخريطة المتقدمة 513

5-5-4 ADVANCE MAP SIGN 513​
5-5-4-1 الوظيفة
5-5-4-2 التطبيق
5-5-4-3 الموقع
5-5-4-4 عرض المعلومات
5-5-5 العلامة التكميلية المتقدمة 514

5-5-5 ADVANCE SUPPLEMENTAL SIGN 514​
5-5-5-1 الوظيفة
5-5-5-2 التطبيق
5-5-5-3 الموقع
5-5-5-4 عرض المعلومات
5-5-6 علامة الاتجاه الارشادية 515​
5-5-6 CHEVRON DIRECTION SIGN 515​
5-5-6-1 الوظيفة
5-5-6-2 التطبيق
5-5-6-3 الموقع
5-5-6-4 عرض المعلومات
5-6 علامات التقاطعات المنفصلة عن الأرض (المنفصلة عن السطح)

5-6 GRADE-SEPARATED JUNCTION SIGNS​
5-6-1 أنواع علامات التقاطعات المنفصلة عن الأرض
5-6-2 العلامة الارشادية المتقدمة للمخارج 551

5-6-2 ADVANCE EXIT DIRECTION SIGN 551​
5-6-2-1 الوظيفة
5-6-2-2 التطبيق والموقع
5-6-2-3 عرض المعلومات
5-6-3 العلامة الارشادية المتقدمة للمنافذ 552

5-6-3 EXIT DIRECTION SIGN 552​
5-6-3-1 الوظيفة
5-6-3-2 التطبيق
5-6-3-3 الموقع
5-6-3-4 عرض المعلومات

5-6-4 العلامة الارشادية للحارات المستمرة 553​
5-6-4 ONGOING DIRECTION SIGN 553​
5-6-4-1 الوظيفة
5-6-4-2 التطبيق
5-6-4-3 الموقع
5-6-4-4 عرض المعلومات
5-6-5 علامات المنفذ للمنطقة المثلثة 554و555و556

5-6-5 GORE EXIT SIGNS 554, 555 AND 556​
5-6-5-1 الوظيفة
5-6-5-2 التطبيق والموقع
5-6-5-3 عرض المعلومات
5-6-6 العلامة التكميلية للمنافذ 557

5-6-6 SUPPLEMENTAL EXIT SIGN 557​
5-6-6-1 الوظيفة
5-6-6-2 التطبيق
5-6-6-3 الموقع
5-6-6-4 عرض المعلومات
5-7 علامة المعلومات العامة

5-7 GENERAL INFORMATION SIGN​
5-7-1 علامة المسافة 585

5-7-1 DISTANCE SIGN 585​
5-7-1-1 الوظيفة
5-7-1-2 التطبيق
5-7-1-3 الموقع
5-7-1-4 عرض المعلومات
5-7-2 علامة نص 588

5-7-2 TEXT SIGN 588​
5-7-2-1 الوظيفة
5-7-2-2 التطبيق
5-7-2-3 الموقع
5-7-2-4 عرض المعلومات
5-7-3 اللوحه التكميلية 589

5-7-3 SUPPLEMENTARY PLATE SIGN 589​
5-7-3-1 الوظيفة
5-7-3-2 التطبيق
5-7-3-3 الموقع
5-7-3-4 عرض المعلومات
الفصل السادس – خطوط الرصف

CHAPTER 6 : PAVEMENT MARKINGS​
6-1 عام

6-1 GENERAL​
6-1-1 وظيفة خطوط الرصف
6-1-2 أنواع خطوط الرصف
6-1-3 ألوان خطوط الرصف
6-1-4 أشكال خطوط الرصف
6-1-5 تطبيق وتنفيذ خطوط الرصف التوجيهية
6-2 خطوط الرصف التنظيمية

6-2 REGULATORY MARKING​
6-2-1 خط الوقوف 601
6-2-2 خط أفسح الطريق 602
6-2-3 خط عبور المشاة 603
6-2-4 خط ممنوع التجاوز 611 (ممنوع التخطى)
6-2-5 خط تحديد المسارات 612
6-2-6 خط حافة الطريق 613
6-2-7 أسهم اتجاه الحارات 614 إلى 619 (وتشمل السهم المستقيم وسهم الانعطاف الأيمن وسهم الانعطاف الأيسر والسهم المستقيم / الأيمن والسهم المستقيم / الأيسر والسهم الأيمن / الأيسر)
6-2-8 خط حد منطقة الانتظار 620
6-2-9 خط مواقف السيارات 621
6-3 الخطوط التحذيرية

6-3 WARING MARKINGS​
6-3-1 خطوط الشرائح الصوتية 650
6-3-2 خط مطب السرعة 651
6-3-3 خطوط منتصف الطريق 652 و 653
6-3-4 خط الحارة 654 
6-3-5 سهم نهاية الحارة 656
6-3-6 خطوط الاتجاه التحذيرية 657 (خطوط الشيفرون الأرضي)
6-3-7 الخطوط التظليلية 658 (الخطوط التهشيرية)
6-4 خطوط الرصف التوجيهية

6-4 GUIDANCE MARKINGS​
6-4-1 خط التوجيه 680
6-4-2 خط الاستمرار 681
6-5 علامات الرصف البارزة

6-5 RAISED PAVEMENT MARKERS (RPM)​
6-5-1 عام
6-5-2 علامة الرصف البارزة ذات الانعكاس الرجعى (R)
6-5-3 علامة الرصف البارزة الغير رجعية الانعكاس (N)
6-6 دهان حجارة الأرصف (البردوره)

6-6 CURB PAINTING​
6-6-1 عام
6-6-2 خط ممنوع انتظار السيارات 690
6-6-3 خط الدهان لتحسين الرؤية 691
6-7 علامات ذات (قصد معين، ذات هدف)

6-7 OBJECT MARKERS​
6-7-1 تصميم علامات ذات هدف

6-7-1 OBJECT MARKING DESIGN​
6-7-2 علامات ذو هدف لعوائق بالطريق

6-7-2 OBJECTS IN THE ROADWAY​
6-7-3 الأهداف الملاصقة للطريق

6-7-3 OBJECTS ADJACENT TO THE RODAWAY​
6-8 خطوط الرصف النصية

6-8 TEXT PAVEMENT MARKINGS​
6-8-1 عام

6-8-1 GENERAL​
6-8-2 الرموز النصية 695

6-8-2 TEXT SYMBOL MARKING 695​
6-9 حافة الطريق

6-9 DELENEATION​
6-9-1 علامات حافة الطريق (المحددات الجانبية)

6-9-1 DELNEATORS​
6-9-2 التصميم

6-9-2 DESIGN​
6-9-3 تعليم أرصفة الطرق وتحديد حافة الرصف الجانبية

6-9-3 CURB MARKINGS FOR DELINETION ​
6-9-4 تنفيذ علامة تحديد حافة الرصيف و(المحددات الجانبية)

6-9-4 DELINEATOR APPLICATION​
6-9-5 مواقع الديلينتور (المحددات الجانبية) والمسافات بينها

6-9-5 DELINEATOR PLACEMENT AND SPACING​
6-10 حواجز متاريس وأجهزة تحديد القنوات

6-10 BARRICADES AND CHANNELIZING DEVICES​
6-10-1 الحواجز (المتاريس)

6-10-1 BARRICADES​
6-10-2 أجهزة تحديد القنوات

6-10-2 CHANNELIZING DEVICES​
6-11 دهان أرصفة الطرق (البردورات ) وخطوط الرصف لطفايات الحريق

6-11 CURB PAINTING AND PAVEMENT MARKING FOR HYDRANTS​
6-11-1 دهان أرصفة الطرق (البردورات) وخطوط الرصف لطفايات الحريق 695

6-11-1 CURB PAINTING FOR FIRE HYDRANTS ALONG ROADWAYS MARKING 695​
6-11-2 دهان الارصفة (البردورات) وخطوط الرصف الملاصق لطفاية الحريق

6-11-2 CURB PAINTING AND PAVEMENT MARKING FOR FIRE HYDRANTS ADJACENT TO PARKING SPACES​


----------



## م_زين (13 مايو 2008)

الباب 1_2_3

http://www.4shared.com/file/47107946/c44202a3/ch_1_2_3.html

الباب 4

http://www.4shared.com/file/47108428/251b0b27/Ch_4.html

الباب 6-7-8

http://www.4shared.com/file/47111719/3b1fb011/Ch_6_7_8.html


----------



## مروان فخرو (13 مايو 2008)

الله يوفق المهندسين العرب على هذه المعلومات و دائماً الى الامام انشاءالله


----------



## بهاء زكي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## لهون جاف (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعتقد ان توحيد المواصفات سيكون له شان عظيم 
كذلك ارى توحيد صيغة العقود وشروطها فليس من 
المعقول ان نعتمد على القوانين الغربية المبنية على 
قوانين وضعها البشر ونترك شرع الله العظيم 
ولكن من يقوم بهذه المهمة العظيمة 
وهى وضع صيغة عقود مقاولات عالمية على الشرع الاسلامى 
هل هذا حلم.........................!!!!!*​


----------



## خلف حسن محمد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بك يا اخي ونحن بحاجة الى مواضيع اكثر عن هنسة المرور


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر 
وتنقبل مروري


----------



## jalal416 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجو تزويدي بكتب عن هندسة المرور والتصميم باللغة العربية


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*هذا موضوع جديد بالمنتدي وان شاء الله سوف اقوم بشرح وتحميل بعض من مواضيع او كيفية التعرف على تأمين وسلامة الطرق من خلال المنتدي .
وسوف أحمل بأذن الله اول كتاب يشرح كيفية تأمين الحركة المرورية بالنسبة لمصر ويشرفى المشارك بهذا الكتاب رغم انها مشاركة صغيرة.
وسوف ارسل ايضا بعض النماذج الى تم تنفيذها والحلول التى تم العمل بها فى بعض الاماكن بمصر
وهذا محتويات كتاب وسائل التحكم المروري داخل مصر وسوف احمل الباقى على 4shared

الفصل الأول – أحكام عامة​

CHAPTER 1 : GENERAL PROVISIONS​
1-1 عام


1-1 GENERAL​
1-1-1 متطلبات وأغراض وسائل التحكم المرورى
1-1-2 توحيد التطبيق



1-1-3 التصريح بتركيب العلامات​1-1-4 الاستخدام المفرط لوسائل التحكم المروري
1-1-5 لوحات الدعاية والإعلان
1-2 التصنيف


1-2 CLASSIFICATION​
1-2-1 تصنيف الطرق
1-2-2 تصنيف وسائل التحكم المرورى
الفصل الثانى – علامات المرور – عام


CHAPTER 2 : TRAFFIC SIGNS - GENERAL​
2-1 توحيد خصائص العلامات – المرورية


2-1 UNIFORMITY OF ATTRIBUTES​
2-1-1 الآشكال المميزة للعلامات
2-1-2 أبعاد (أحجام) العلامات
2-1-3 الألوان المميزة للعلامات
2-1-4 كتابات العلامات
2-1-5 الانعكاس الرجعى والاضاءة
2-2 تركيب علامات المرور


2-2 TRAFFIC SIGN PLACEMENT​
2-2-1 الوضع الجانبى لعلامات المرور
2-2-2 الوضع الرأسى للعلامات
2-2-3 الوضع الطولى للعلامات
2-2-4 تركيب علامات المرور العلوية
2-2-5 زاوية التوجيه
الفصل الثالث – العلامات التنظيمية


CHAPTER 3 : REGULATORY SIGNS​
3-1 عام


3-1 GENERAL​


3-1-1 وظيفة وأهداف العلامات التنظيمية​3-1-2 التصنيف الفرعى للعلامات التنظيمية
علامات الضبط (التحكم)


3-2 CONTROL SIGNS​


3-2-1 علامة قف 301​3-2-2 علامة أفسح الطريق 302
3-2-3 علامة أفسح الطريق للمشاة 303
3-2-4 علامة ممنوع الدخول 304
3-2-5 علامات اتجاه واحد 305و306و307
3-3 العلامات الالزامية


3-3 MANADATORY SIGNS​
3-3-1 علامة الى الامام فقط 321
3-3-2 علامات انعطف الى اليمين (أو اليسار) فقط 322 (أو 323)
3-3-3 علامات انعطف إلى اليمين (أو اليسار) فقط أمامك 324 (أو 325)
3-3-4 علامة مر (سر) على أى من الجانبين 326
3-3-5 علامات التزم اليمين (أو اليسار) 327 (أو 328)
3-3-6 علامة دوار (ميدان) 329
3-3-7 علامة الدوران U-TURN 330
3-4 علامات الحظر


3-4 PROHIBITORY SIGNS​
3-4-1 علامات الحد الأقصى للسرعة
3-4-1-1 علامات الحد الأقصى 339 إلي 344
3-4-1-2 علامة حدود السرعة المزدوجة وعلامة 345 السرعة القصوى المزدوجة
3-4-2 علامات ممنوع الانعطاف إلى اليسار (أو اليمين) 346 (أو 347)
3-4-3 علامة ممنوع الدوران للخلف 348
3-4-4 علامة ممنوع التجاوز (التخطى) 349
3-4-5 علامة ممنوع مرور البضائع القابلة للاشتعال 350
3-4-6 علامة ممنوع مرور مركبات البضائع 351
3-4-7 علامة ممنوع مرور مرور المشاة 352
3-4-8 علامة ممنوع مرور راكبى الدراجات 353
3-4-9 علامة ممنوع استخدام آلة التنبية 354
3-4-10 علامة الحد الأقصى للارتفاع 355
3-4-11 اللوحة التحديدية 365
3-5 علامات ضبط مواقف السيارات


3-5 PARKING CONTROL SIGNS​
3-5-1 علامة ممنوع الوقوف 370و371و372و373
3-5-2 علامات ممنوع انتظار السيارات 377و378و379
3-5-3 علامات الانتظار بنظام أدفع الأجرة وأعرض التذكرة 383 و 384 و385
3-5-4 علامات انتظار المعوقين 386 و387 و388
3-5-5 علامات الأوقات المحددة للانتظار 389و390و391
3-5-6 علامة موقف حافلات (اتوبيس) (باص) فقط 392
3-5-7 علامة موقف سيارات أجرة 393
3-5-8 علامة صعود وركوب السيارات رقم 394
3-6 علامات ضبط الطرق الحرة


3-6 FREEWAY CONTROL SIGNS​
3-6-1 علامة بداية طريق حر 398
3-6-2 علامات نهاية طريق حر 399
الفصل الرابع – العلامات التحذيرية


CHAPTER 4 : WARNING SIGNS​

4-1 عام​

4-1 GENERAL​
4-1-1 وظيفة وأهداف العلامات التحذيرية 
4-1-2 التصنيف الفرعى للعلامات التحذيرية
4-2 العلامات التحذيرية المتقدمة


4-2 ADVANCE WARNING SIGNS​
4-2-1 علامات أمامك تقاطع طرق 401 إلى 406
4-2-2 علامات الطريق مغلق للمرور الطوالى 407 و408و409
4-2-3 علامة اندماج المرور 410 و 411
4-2-4 علامة منحنى أيمن (أو أيسر) 412 (أو 413)
4-2-5 علامات أمامك طريق متعرج 414 و 415
4-2-6 علامة المرور فى اتجاهين 416
4-2-7 علامات نهاية الحارة 417 و 418
4-2-8 علامة أمامك دوران للخلف 419
4-2-9 علامة أمامك دوار (ميدان) 420
4-2-10 علامات الطريق يضيق أمامك 421 إلى 423
4-2-11 علامة أمامك نهاية الطريق المزدوج 424
4-2-12 علامة أقصى ارتفاع 425
4-2-13 علامة أطفال 426
4-2-14 علامة أمامك معبر مشاة 427
4-2-15 علامة قف أمامك 428
4-2-16 علامة أفساح الطريق امامك 429
4-2-17 علامة أمامك اشارات مرور ضوئية 430
4-2-18 علامة رصيف بحرى 431
4-2-19 علامة أمامك كوبرى متحرك 432
4-2-20 علامة أمامك حيوانات 433
4-2-21 علامة طائرات محلقة على ارتفاع منخفض 434
4-2-22 علامة مطبات محدبة السرعة 435
4-2-23 علامة نفق 436
4-2-24 علامة صخور ساقطة 437
4-2-25 علامة سطح زلق 438
4-2-26 علامة تحذير عام 450
4-3 علامات تحديد الخطر


4-3 HAZARD MARKER SIGNS​
4-3-1 لوحات الخطر 451 و 452 و453
4-3-2 علامات الاتجاه التحذيرية المفردة يمين (أو يسار) 454 (أو 455)
4-3-3 علامات الاتجاه التحذيرية المتعددة يمين (او يسار) 456 (أو 457)
4-3-4 علامة الاتجاه التحذيرية لتقاطع على شكل (T) 458
4-4 العلامات التحذيرية ذات الرسوم التوضيحية 


4-4 DIAGRAMMATIC SIGNS​
4-4-1 حركة المرور المتأثرة بعلامات العوائق


4-4-1 TRAFFIC MOVEMENT AFFECTED BY OBSTRUCTION SIGNS​
4-4-1-1 علامات (إلغاء) اسقاط الحارة 465 (من اليمين) و466 (من اليسار)
4-4-1-2 علامات بداية/ نهاية الجزيرة الوسطى 472 و 473
علامات الحارات الاضافية
4-4-2 ADDITIONAL LANE AND LANES MERGE SIGNS
4-4-2-1 علامات حارة اضافية 480 و 481
4-4-2-2 علامات انضمام الحارة 482 او 483
4-4-2-3 علامات اندماج الحارات 490، 492


4-4-2-3 Lanes Merge Signs 490, 492​
4-4-3 ضبط (التحكم) فى استخدتم الحارات بواسطة التنظيم


4-4-3 LANE USE CONTROL BY REGULATION​
4-4-3-1 ضبط (التحكم) لاستخدام الحارات – علامات مركبات البضائع 484 و 485
4-4-3-2 ضبط (التحكم) فى استخدام الحارات – علامة تقييد الاتجاه 486
الفصل الخامس – العلامات التوجيهية


CHAPTER 5 : GUIDE SIGNS​
5-1 مبادىء التوجيهات الارشاديه


5-1 PRINCIPLES OF DIRECTIONAL GUIDANCE​
5-1-1 طريقة توفير الارشادات
5-1-2 تصنيف العلامات التوجيهية
5-1-3 نظام ترقيم المحاور (المسارات)
5-1-3-1 نظام الترقيم الحديث للمحاور الرئيسية لشبكة الطرق بجمهروية مصر العربية
5-1-4 المحاورالرئيسية 
5-1-5 المحاور الرئيسية الرأسيه/ المحاور الرئيسية الأفقية / الطرق الدائرية- المناطق السياحية بمصر
5-1-6 نظام الألوان
5-1-7 المعلومات التى تعرض بالعلامات
5-1-8 الوجهات الغير جديرة بالعرض على العلامات التوجيهية
5-1-9 علامات تتبع المحاور (المسارات)
5-2 المواصفات العامة للعلامات التوجيهية


5-2 GENERAL STANDARDS FOR GUIDE SIGNS​

5-2-1 اللغة وأنماط الأحرف​5-2-2 كمية الكتابات
5-2-3 حجم الأحرف
5-2-4 اطارات العلامات
5-2-5 المسافات الداخلية بالعلامات
5-2-6 الأسهم


5-2-6 ARROWS​
5-2-6-1 سهم علامة الاتجاه – النوع 1 و 2
5-2-6-2 سهم العلامة ذات الأجزاء المتعددة – النوع 3


5-2-6-2 STACK SIGN ARRROW TYPE3​
5-2-6-3 سهم العلامة ذات الأجزاء المتعددة (النوع 4 و 5)
5-2-6-4 سهم العلامة ذات الأجزاء المتعددة – النوع 6
5-2-6-5 السهم المتجه إلى اسفل النوع 7
5-2-6-6 السهم المتجه إلى أعلى النوع 8
5-2-6-7 سهم الخريطة – النوع 9
5-2-7 شعارات أرقام المحاور


5-2-7 AXIS NUMBER EMBLEMS​
5-2-7-1 شعار مسارات الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى
5-2-8 رموز علامات الوجهات التكميلية


5-2-8 SUPPLEMENTAL DESTINATION SIGN SYMBOLS​
5-3 علامات رموز (المسارات) المحاور


5-3 ROUTE MARKERS SIGNS​
5-3-1 استخدام علامات رموز المسارات (المحاور)
5-4 علامات تتبع المسارات (المحاور)


5-4 TRAILBLAZING SIGNS​
5-4-1 استخدام نظام تتبع المسارات (المحاور)
5-4-2 علامة تتبع محور المطار 503
5-4-3 علامة تتبع محور مركز المدينة 504
5-4-4 علامة تتبع محاور الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى 505
5-4-5 علامة تتبع مسار 506
5-4-6 علامة تتبع الوجهات التكميلية 507
5-4-7 علامة تتبع محاور الطرق الحرة 508
5-4-8 علامة تتبع مسارات مواقف السيارات 509
5-5 علامات التقاطعات السطحيه (الأرضية)


5-5 AT-GRADE JUNCTION SIGNS​
5-5-1 انواع علامات التقاطعات السطحية (الأرضية)
5-5-2 العلامة المتقدمة ذات الأجزاء المتراصة أفقيا 511


5-5-2 ADVANCE HORIZONTAL STACK SIGN 511​
5-5-2-1 الوظيفة
5-5-2-2 التطبيق
5-5-2-3 الموقع
5-5-2-4 عرض المعلومات
5-5-3 العلامة المتقدمة ذات الأجزاء المتراصة رأسيا 512


5-5-3 ADVANCE VERTICAL STACK SIGN 512​
5-5-3-1 الوظيفة
5-5-3-2 التطبيق
5-5-3-3 الموقع
5-5-3-4 عرض المعلومات
5-5-4 علامة الخريطة المتقدمة 513


5-5-4 ADVANCE MAP SIGN 513​
5-5-4-1 الوظيفة
5-5-4-2 التطبيق
5-5-4-3 الموقع
5-5-4-4 عرض المعلومات
5-5-5 العلامة التكميلية المتقدمة 514


5-5-5 ADVANCE SUPPLEMENTAL SIGN 514​
5-5-5-1 الوظيفة
5-5-5-2 التطبيق
5-5-5-3 الموقع
5-5-5-4 عرض المعلومات

5-5-6 علامة الاتجاه الارشادية 515​

5-5-6 CHEVRON DIRECTION SIGN 515​
5-5-6-1 الوظيفة
5-5-6-2 التطبيق
5-5-6-3 الموقع
5-5-6-4 عرض المعلومات
5-6 علامات التقاطعات المنفصلة عن الأرض (المنفصلة عن السطح)


5-6 GRADE-SEPARATED JUNCTION SIGNS​
5-6-1 أنواع علامات التقاطعات المنفصلة عن الأرض
5-6-2 العلامة الارشادية المتقدمة للمخارج 551


5-6-2 ADVANCE EXIT DIRECTION SIGN 551​
5-6-2-1 الوظيفة
5-6-2-2 التطبيق والموقع
5-6-2-3 عرض المعلومات
5-6-3 العلامة الارشادية المتقدمة للمنافذ 552


5-6-3 EXIT DIRECTION SIGN 552​
5-6-3-1 الوظيفة
5-6-3-2 التطبيق
5-6-3-3 الموقع
5-6-3-4 عرض المعلومات


5-6-4 العلامة الارشادية للحارات المستمرة 553​

5-6-4 ONGOING DIRECTION SIGN 553​
5-6-4-1 الوظيفة
5-6-4-2 التطبيق
5-6-4-3 الموقع
5-6-4-4 عرض المعلومات
5-6-5 علامات المنفذ للمنطقة المثلثة 554و555و556


5-6-5 GORE EXIT SIGNS 554, 555 AND 556​
5-6-5-1 الوظيفة
5-6-5-2 التطبيق والموقع
5-6-5-3 عرض المعلومات
5-6-6 العلامة التكميلية للمنافذ 557


5-6-6 SUPPLEMENTAL EXIT SIGN 557​
5-6-6-1 الوظيفة
5-6-6-2 التطبيق
5-6-6-3 الموقع
5-6-6-4 عرض المعلومات
5-7 علامة المعلومات العامة


5-7 GENERAL INFORMATION SIGN​
5-7-1 علامة المسافة 585


5-7-1 DISTANCE SIGN 585​
5-7-1-1 الوظيفة
5-7-1-2 التطبيق
5-7-1-3 الموقع
5-7-1-4 عرض المعلومات
5-7-2 علامة نص 588


5-7-2 TEXT SIGN 588​
5-7-2-1 الوظيفة
5-7-2-2 التطبيق
5-7-2-3 الموقع
5-7-2-4 عرض المعلومات
5-7-3 اللوحه التكميلية 589


5-7-3 SUPPLEMENTARY PLATE SIGN 589​
5-7-3-1 الوظيفة
5-7-3-2 التطبيق
5-7-3-3 الموقع
5-7-3-4 عرض المعلومات
الفصل السادس – خطوط الرصف


CHAPTER 6 : PAVEMENT MARKINGS​
6-1 عام


6-1 GENERAL​
6-1-1 وظيفة خطوط الرصف
6-1-2 أنواع خطوط الرصف
6-1-3 ألوان خطوط الرصف
6-1-4 أشكال خطوط الرصف
6-1-5 تطبيق وتنفيذ خطوط الرصف التوجيهية
6-2 خطوط الرصف التنظيمية


6-2 REGULATORY MARKING​
6-2-1 خط الوقوف 601
6-2-2 خط أفسح الطريق 602
6-2-3 خط عبور المشاة 603
6-2-4 خط ممنوع التجاوز 611 (ممنوع التخطى)
6-2-5 خط تحديد المسارات 612
6-2-6 خط حافة الطريق 613
6-2-7 أسهم اتجاه الحارات 614 إلى 619 (وتشمل السهم المستقيم وسهم الانعطاف الأيمن وسهم الانعطاف الأيسر والسهم المستقيم / الأيمن والسهم المستقيم / الأيسر والسهم الأيمن / الأيسر)
6-2-8 خط حد منطقة الانتظار 620
6-2-9 خط مواقف السيارات 621
6-3 الخطوط التحذيرية


6-3 WARING MARKINGS​
6-3-1 خطوط الشرائح الصوتية 650
6-3-2 خط مطب السرعة 651
6-3-3 خطوط منتصف الطريق 652 و 653
6-3-4 خط الحارة 654 
6-3-5 سهم نهاية الحارة 656
6-3-6 خطوط الاتجاه التحذيرية 657 (خطوط الشيفرون الأرضي)
6-3-7 الخطوط التظليلية 658 (الخطوط التهشيرية)
6-4 خطوط الرصف التوجيهية


6-4 GUIDANCE MARKINGS​
6-4-1 خط التوجيه 680
6-4-2 خط الاستمرار 681
6-5 علامات الرصف البارزة


6-5 RAISED PAVEMENT MARKERS (RPM)​
6-5-1 عام
6-5-2 علامة الرصف البارزة ذات الانعكاس الرجعى (R)
6-5-3 علامة الرصف البارزة الغير رجعية الانعكاس (N)
6-6 دهان حجارة الأرصف (البردوره)


6-6 CURB PAINTING​
6-6-1 عام
6-6-2 خط ممنوع انتظار السيارات 690
6-6-3 خط الدهان لتحسين الرؤية 691
6-7 علامات ذات (قصد معين، ذات هدف)


6-7 OBJECT MARKERS​
6-7-1 تصميم علامات ذات هدف


6-7-1 OBJECT MARKING DESIGN​
6-7-2 علامات ذو هدف لعوائق بالطريق


6-7-2 OBJECTS IN THE ROADWAY​
6-7-3 الأهداف الملاصقة للطريق


6-7-3 OBJECTS ADJACENT TO THE RODAWAY​
6-8 خطوط الرصف النصية


6-8 TEXT PAVEMENT MARKINGS​
6-8-1 عام


6-8-1 GENERAL​
6-8-2 الرموز النصية 695


6-8-2 TEXT SYMBOL MARKING 695​
6-9 حافة الطريق


6-9 DELENEATION​
6-9-1 علامات حافة الطريق (المحددات الجانبية)


6-9-1 DELNEATORS​
6-9-2 التصميم


6-9-2 DESIGN​
6-9-3 تعليم أرصفة الطرق وتحديد حافة الرصف الجانبية


6-9-3 CURB MARKINGS FOR DELINETION ​
6-9-4 تنفيذ علامة تحديد حافة الرصيف و(المحددات الجانبية)


6-9-4 DELINEATOR APPLICATION​
6-9-5 مواقع الديلينتور (المحددات الجانبية) والمسافات بينها


6-9-5 DELINEATOR PLACEMENT AND SPACING​
6-10 حواجز متاريس وأجهزة تحديد القنوات


6-10 BARRICADES AND CHANNELIZING DEVICES​
6-10-1 الحواجز (المتاريس)


6-10-1 BARRICADES​
6-10-2 أجهزة تحديد القنوات


6-10-2 CHANNELIZING DEVICES​
6-11 دهان أرصفة الطرق (البردورات ) وخطوط الرصف لطفايات الحريق


6-11 CURB PAINTING AND PAVEMENT MARKING FOR HYDRANTS​
6-11-1 دهان أرصفة الطرق (البردورات) وخطوط الرصف لطفايات الحريق 695


6-11-1 CURB PAINTING FOR FIRE HYDRANTS ALONG ROADWAYS MARKING 695​
6-11-2 دهان الارصفة (البردورات) وخطوط الرصف الملاصق لطفاية الحريق


6-11-2 CURB PAINTING AND PAVEMENT MARKING FOR FIRE HYDRANTS ADJACENT TO PARKING SPACES​*


----------



## محمد الفجال (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*مشككككككككككككككككككككور*​


----------



## عادل أبوالعلا (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hmmed (10 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكركم على المجهود اتمنى ادراج الخطوط الصفراء والبيضاء والبرتقالية وفيما تستخدم مع الشكر


----------



## عصام الشاعر الهاشم (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكور سيدى الكريم وارجو مسامحتى على الاقتباس


----------



## سمير عمار (25 أبريل 2011)

شكراً ونتمنى المزيد والمزيد 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## احمد الجعفري (19 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم انني بحاجة الى المعلومات التالية:-
1) معلومات عن صبغ الارصفة وتخطيط الشوارع ومناطق العبور.
2) نوع الطلاء والالوان المستخدمة.
3) العلامات المرورية الضوئية والفسفورية وجميعها.
4) الاشارات المرورية بانواعها.
5) التقاطعات المرورية ( الانفاق ، المجسرات ، التقاطعات ) 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

